# BlueStacks App Player hits beta, supports ARM-written Android apps on x86-based Windo



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

> BlueStacks App Player hits beta, supports ARM-written Android apps on x86-based Windows (video)
> By Joe Pollicino
> 
> We've been eagerly anticipating the full-on release of BlueStacks' App Player, so imagine our excitement, now that the software has officially made the leap from its brief alpha stage to "beta-1" status. If you'll recall, the App Player can virtually run over 450k Android apps on Windows XP, Vista and 7, all without developers needing to tweak their respective coding. Notably, this latest build has a host of updates including LayerCake, allowing x86-based machines run apps written for ARM -- and with hardware graphics acceleration, no less. Other notable goodies from the beta build include official localization in 10 countries, mock accelerometer support (arrow keys), an updated UI and Direct AppStore Access. If the mere thought of running Android Angry Birds on Windows has your interests piqued, you'll find further details about BlueStacks in the full press release and video overview past the break.


I'm installing now. This should be interesting.http://http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/27/bluestacks-app-player-hits-beta-supports-arm-written-android-ap/


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Quite neat. Thanks for the tip. Don't see a REAL lot of things I can do with it (suggestions?) but cool nevertheless. Angry Birds Space plays well. :lol: Fun game too (although it is available for the PC).


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Quite neat. Thanks for the tip. Don't see a REAL lot of things I can do with it (suggestions?) but cool nevertheless. Angry Birds Space plays well. :lol: Fun game too (although it is available for the PC).


First tip..Do not do the "Install All Apps"...My phone ADW Launcher wants to keep starting up. :lol: It does work though. 
How much is the Angry Birds for PC vs the free version for Android? This will allow the free versions to run on tablet or pc. 
I'm just now starting to play with BlueStacks. So far the apps from my phone that I have tried work well.
Even though I use a laptop I want to see if the keyboards that I have on phone work on the laptop. Of course I don't expect to get a whole lot of use..typing with a mouse just doesn't seem all that efficient. 
What will be interesting to see is if the data from a app on the phone (Angry Bird scores for example) transfers or if there is a way to sync. I really don't want to start over.
Of course not all apps should be installed...GPS required apps for example.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Syncing is an interesting point. I can't get Words With Friends to sync between my Viewsonic Gtablet and phone. That's a real pain. Google Calendar, on the other hand, syncs between my phone, tablet and PC seamlessly.(Of course, this has nothing to do with Bluestacks, which I have not tried  ).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

This is odd to me... The Engadget article has more information than the Bluestack website?

All I see is a link to download it, but I see nothing like a FAQ, Privacy Policy, etc.

I'm a little hesitant to install the app without knowing more ...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> This is odd to me... The Engadget article has more information than the Bluestack website?
> 
> All I see is a link to download it, but I see nothing like a FAQ, Privacy Policy, etc.
> 
> I'm a little hesitant to install the app without knowing more ...


Yesterday it took me awhile to find the "forum"....still took me awhile just now:
https://getsatisfaction.com/bluestacks/topics/signup_for_first_beta_beta_1_at_http_bluestacks_com (Apparently this link works using pc web browsers, not phones)

http://channels.bluestacks.com/


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

BubblePuppy said:


> First tip..Do not do the "Install All Apps"...My phone ADW Launcher wants to keep starting up. :lol: It does work though.
> How much is the Angry Birds for PC vs the free version for Android? This will allow the free versions to run on tablet or pc.
> I'm just now starting to play with BlueStacks. So far the apps from my phone that I have tried work well.
> Even though I use a laptop I want to see if the keyboards that I have on phone work on the laptop. Of course I don't expect to get a whole lot of use..typing with a mouse just doesn't seem all that efficient.
> ...


 I only installed a couple apps. Angry Birds was one of them. No idea about the PC version cost as I rarely if ever play games but AB's (and Words With Friends on the iPad) I find enjoyable.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Yesterday it took me awhile to find the "forum"....still took me awhile just now:
> https://getsatisfaction.com/bluestacks/topics/signup_for_first_beta_beta_1_at_http_bluestacks_com (Apparently this link works using pc web browsers, not phones)
> 
> http://channels.bluestacks.com/


Wow ... talk about non-intuitive! 

Thanks for finding that info ...


----------

